# Block type work flow in Sibelius?



## memyselfandus (Apr 19, 2011)

It would be GREAT to have this sort of work flow option in Sibelius or Finale.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6UFCdD4Lyk

especially when you are making a large score


----------

